# Fitting for custom ear molds



## nenterline (Jun 11, 2014)

Our Audiologist is currently making molds and ordering custom ear plugs for patients (for swim or noise). She is charging V5264 for the plugs that she orders/purchses from an outside company. Shouldn't she also be billing for her services (making the ear molds that are sent to the outside company)? And if yes, do we use V5275 for each ear, or something else? 

Thanks for any help you can give us!


----------

